

Is a home also an investment? - cwan
http://www.economist.com/blogs/freeexchange/2009/12/a_home_is_a_home

======
jleyank
Even thought the US tax code is biased towards home ownership, I would NOT
purchase a home unless there is a real, real good chance that you can change
jobs without having to move. Or, if it's a multi-person household, that
anybody can change without moving. Otherwise, as the article says, you'll
likely be trying to sell an illiquid asset in a buyers market.

